# Sulcata won't go poop



## Terry51563 (Mar 27, 2017)

The sulcata that I got last Tuesday hasn't went poop since I have got him. I soak him for 30 mins every day and he is eating good. What else can I do to help him go poop?


----------



## MPRC (Mar 27, 2017)

Tell us about your enclosure and temperatures - proper set up is vital to digestion.


----------



## Terry51563 (Mar 28, 2017)

The guy that I got him from said he soaked him and he pooped last Tuesday before I picked him up. His basking temps are around 100 and cool side during the day around 84 or so. Night temps around 75. I take him out everyday weather permitting for hour or so . It is probably just me. I am a worry wort when it comes to eating and all with animals. He just hasn't pooped when I soak him.


----------



## eric joranson (Mar 28, 2017)

as well as meeting heat and humidity; and space to roam and exercise; you have to give him time to adjust to his new world. If you find no change; then you can try some pumpkin in its diet which will loosen things up. If theres a chance he was being raised on a sand ; or some other unacceptable substate; you might want to have him checked for an impacted bowel at vets. But before you do that give it some time. As long as its still eating and is actively exploring his surroundings. Once it feels at home; he will poop when the need is there. Just because you do not see it; doesn't mean that he didn't defecate than eat it. Give it some privacy too; and allow it to adjust to new surroundings. So much good advise; and care sheets here.. Read them over and familiarize yourself with it. And ask questions here. Take photos of your tortoise; soaking bowl; light/heat source set up and enclosure; and share them here so members can make suggestions.


----------



## MPRC (Mar 28, 2017)

Another thing to consider is if he isn't eating as much as he did at the last place, or if he ate less while settling in there will be less in his gut and that might be the issue.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 29, 2017)

Terry51563 said:


> The guy that I got him from said he soaked him and he pooped last Tuesday before I picked him up. His basking temps are around 100 and cool side during the day around 84 or so. Night temps around 75. I take him out everyday weather permitting for hour or so . It is probably just me. I am a worry wort when it comes to eating and all with animals. He just hasn't pooped when I soak him.


Not sure how old your sully is but I would't let the temps drop below 80, and keep humidity high. As for the pooping, how about grating little cucumber and mixing into his chopped up greens, or aloe?


----------



## Terry51563 (Mar 29, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Not sure how old your sully is but I would't let the temps drop below 80, and keep humidity high. As for the pooping, how about grating little cucumber and mixing into his chopped up greens, or aloe?


He is about 3 yrs old


----------



## Terry51563 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good news he pooped this morning.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Terry51563 said:


> Good news he pooped this morning.


Eureka!!! Congrats.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 30, 2017)

Terry51563 said:


> He is about 3 yrs old


The reason I was asking about the age was bcs the small babies are much more delicate then fully grown animals who are more resilient to occasional substandard conditions. Little babies sometimes do but most times don't and quickly start feeling consequences of low night temps, inadequate hydration, not enough calcium in diet or not enough UVB, etc. It is recommended here on the forum that night time temps for babies never drop below 80F especially if we keep their enclosures very humid (this refers mainly to RI's) Also low temps slow down their metabolism and their overall body organ functions which includes the gut.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 30, 2017)

Terry51563 said:


> He is about 3 yrs old


Hurrayyyyyy!!!!


----------

